# Wide out for sale



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good condition works great newer cutting edge .$3200 
Also new mount and wiring for 2016 + dodge ram 2500 $650 
Call 313-443-7067


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Location?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Well you better text this guy on CL. He has been looking for one "$3800 or less in like new condition" since summer.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/wan/d/milwaukee-wanted-western-wideout-snow/7217150260.html


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sold


----------

